# Cervelo S2 Owner!



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

*Cervelo S2 Owners...*

Hi all,

I received a great quote on a 2009 brand new Cervelo S2 frame today and was wondering if you guys can chime in tell me know what you think about this frame. I heard it's stiff.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Jamesd (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazing frame, I bought the complete Ultegra bike in May and have loved it. It is very stiff and everything you put into the bike you get out of the bike. You will not be disappointed at all.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! I actually bought the frame yesterday. 
I have been buying components as they go on sale over the past 6 months. Here is the setup for my S2.

Frame: Cervelo S2.
Shifters: Shimano DA 7800.
Crank: Shimano DA 7800.
Derailleurs: Shimano Ultegra.
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-21.
Wheels: Easton EA 90 TT.
Saddle: Salle Italia SLR XP.

My plan is to use it mostly for flats and sprint. I have not try TT yet. Maybe I will use this bike for TT in the future.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

balatoe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received a great quote on a 2009 brand new Cervelo S2 frame today and was wondering if you guys can chime in tell me know what you think about this frame. I heard it's stiff.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind sharing - what was the quote, and from where?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I got the quote from Competitive Cyclists for $2340 with free shipping. The price on their website was $2520 and I called and negotiated with them. Actually, I pulled the trigger and bought the frame after I posted this message.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

balatoe said:


> I got the quote from Competitive Cyclists for $2340 with free shipping. The price on their website was $2520 and I called and negotiated with them. Actually, I pulled the trigger and bought the frame after I posted this message.


Thanks, good info to have!

Good luck with your build


----------

